# Diablo 3: Welche Klasse werdet ihr in Saison 5 spielen? Umfrage zu Patch 2.4



## Nobbie (3. Januar 2016)

Diablo 3: Welche Klasse werdet ihr in Saison 5 spielen? Die Umfrage findet ihr oben am Anfang dieses Threads!


----------

